# Any Advice On BEST Alaskan Salmon Oil?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

HELP!!!!!








I want to start giving my 5 mo. old pup this wonderful product. I was going to buy the Timberwolf Organics Brand until I read something negative about the company's ingredients in their foods.

Does anyone out there have the BEST brand I can get? Please help.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the best, but we get human-grade Alaskan salmon oil capsules by Carlson for Kaiser - they come in capsules that we pierce with a needle and squirt on his food. I know it's a little more work than getting the kind that comes in a squirt bottle, but we like it and there are no preservatives or extra ingredients, except for the ones used to make the capsule material, which he doesn't get anyway.

Here are two places that have it - 

http://www.vitacost.com/CarlsonNorwegianSalmonOil

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/br...&ci_sku=CL-1371


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

how do you know the quantity to give to the gsd? is there a way to figure that out?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

It seems like when I first started using it, a vet friend of mine suggested giving him one or two capsules squirted on his food, but I can't remember if there was a formula, or how she came up with that. 

We just use one capsule and Kaiser is 2 1/2 years old and about 96 lbs. We could probably use two, but just haven't done it yet.

I tried the squirt bottle variety like Grizzly makes, but for his weight we'd have to use around 4 or 5 squirts. When I tried that with our other dog Ray (now at the Bridge) his food was just too oily and he wouldn't eat it!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Both Ava and my current foster love the oil...sometimes I add plain yougurt too, They LOVE that combination


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Which brand do you feed them? (oil)?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got my last one from wholistic pets


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I second Wholistic Pets Salmon oil


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Would you happen to have a link to that website?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.thewholisticpet.com


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I also use Wholistic Pet's salmon oil


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Like Rays mom I use Carlsons brand salmon oil ordered from vitacost.com. It is important to me that the oil be from wild caught fish, tested by an outside lab to confirm purity and potency, capsuled and affordable.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

I use Grizzly's Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil. It is very good. Not sure if it's the "best", but it is recommended by a lot of breeders and my dogs (and cat) love it. It comes in a pump spray bottle and in capsules. I use the pump spray and spray it right on the food. The bottle tells you how much to use per the weight of your dogs/cats. 

Here's the link to the website where I purchase it.

http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/grsaoi32.html


----------

